# sony Movie Channel Added



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

The Sony Movie Channel has been added. Channel 563. In. HD

EDIT: Only the guide info for now. It appears that programming will begin on Monday the 18th.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

chilibball said:


> The Sony Movie Channel has been added. Channel 563. In. HD


Where?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

It was in my guide. Called SONYM


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Not here....


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you getting programming?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Nope. No programming but its there. In the guide. No idea what sat or transponder. But I see it. Unless my eyes are deceiving me. Which I hope not. That already happened once on Sunday during the 1st quarter of the bills game. They were winning!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Nothing on my receiver but it shows up on the DirecTV website, channel 563 SONYHD so getting close, maybe just have to wait until Wednesday AM?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Yeah that's what I am thinking too. I mean, they wouldn't put the programming info up and not have the channel not showing programming. I wonder what will happen if I set my dvr to record one of the movies on that channel in the next hour... will it record/allow me to view it? I will try.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Looking at their programming, There should be a couple of good movies coming up.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I think programming will start on Monday the 18th because that is the first showing of a movie in the dvr scheduler on my Droid.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

chilibball said:


> I think programming will start on Monday the 18th because that is the first showing of a movie in the dvr scheduler on my Droid.


Same on my iPhone 6:55 AM Mon 10/18 "The Celestine Phrophacy"


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I just update the OP to show that. It seems like a decent channel. Now I am going to look through the Directv app on my Droid and see if any more channels may have been added.


----------



## EW800 (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone know which packages the Sony Movie Channel will be available on? My install is this coming Sunday and I will initially have Choice Xtra. 

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have Premeir with HD Extra Pack. Not seeing it in the guide menu or Smart Search.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

It will probably be in the hd extra pack. I think that because its near the other hd extra pack channels.


----------



## lose2win (Mar 2, 2010)

EW800 said:


> Anyone know which packages the Sony Movie Channel will be available on? My install is this coming Sunday and I will initially have Choice Xtra.
> 
> Thanks!


HD Extra Pack maybe, since it is ch. 563?


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

EW800 said:


> Anyone know which packages the Sony Movie Channel will be available on? My install is this coming Sunday and I will initially have Choice Xtra.
> 
> Thanks!


Since it is up there in the 560's I would bet (if I were a betting man) that it's in the HD Xtra Pack. What 4.99 more a month for those 7 channels


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

no sign of it here, in guide now or future, nor anything in search including by channel or title.
I know its been in test for a week or so, was hoping to see it added tomorrow morning though.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

chilibball said:


> The Sony Movie Channel has been added. Channel 563. In. HD
> 
> EDIT: Only the guide info for now. It appears that programming will begin on Monday the 18th.


Where are you getting your info? It's not in the guide, VOD or Smart Search. I went to DirecTV's website and typed in Sony Movie Channel. Not there either??????


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> Where are you getting your info? It's not in the guide, VOD or Smart Search. I went to DirecTV's website and typed in Sony Movie Channel. Not there either??????


Go to the DirecTV web site click on the What's On link and then scroll down to 563, it's listed there. Only place I've seen it so far.


----------



## EW800 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds like that would make the HD Extra Pack eight channels then? At least a bit of a better deal then I guess?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RAD said:


> Go to the DirecTV web site click on the What's On link and then scroll down to 563, it's listed there. Only place I've seen it so far.


Yup, it's there!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

lose2win said:


> HD Extra Pack maybe, since it is ch. 563?





webby_s said:


> Since it is up there in the 560's I would bet (if I were a betting man) that it's in the HD Xtra Pack. What 4.99 more a month for those 7 channels


Generally, the HD Extra Pack is for channels that have no SD equivalent. So, if it is going to be in HD only, good chance it will be in the HD Extra Pack.

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Generally, the HD Extra Pack is for channels that have no SD equivalent. So, if it is going to be in HD only, good chance it will be in the HD Extra Pack.
> 
> - Merg


Actually since SD 101 is full, even if it wasn't in the HD Extra Pack and a part of Premiere, I don't think DirecTV as any available bandwidth left for any more SD equivalents.

As evidenced by the latest premium HD channel additions of Showtime Women, Showtime Next, Showtime Beyond, TMC Extra, Starz Cinema, Starz Kids and Family, HBO Zone, etc. all of which have no SD versions.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Actually since SD 101 is full, even if it wasn't in the HD Extra Pack and a part of Premiere, I don't think DirecTV as any available bandwidth left for any more SD equivalents.
> 
> As evidenced by the latest premium HD channel additions of Showtime Women, Showtime Next, Showtime Beyond, TMC Extra, Starz Cinema, Starz Kids and Family, HBO Zone, etc. all of which have no SD versions.


Interesting, never noticed that.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> Actually since SD 101 is full, even if it wasn't in the HD Extra Pack and a part of Premiere, I don't think DirecTV as any available bandwidth left for any more SD equivalents.
> 
> As evidenced by the latest premium HD channel additions of Showtime Women, Showtime Next, Showtime Beyond, TMC Extra, Starz Cinema, Starz Kids and Family, HBO Zone, etc. all of which have no SD versions.


Yep!

Hallmark Movie Channel and Crime & Investigation are both offered in SD, but DirecTV only carries the HD feed.

Between the lack of bandwidth on 101, and the additional channels adding value to the HD Extra Package, it's a good solution...

~Alan


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I set up a few recordins using the DirecTV Android app.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

this is a good addition. love alot of the movies in their catalog. so good channel idea. i wonder if Dtv will also offer many movies in HD VOD in the VOD channel area.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Actually since SD 101 is full, even if it wasn't in the HD Extra Pack and a part of Premiere, I don't think DirecTV as any available bandwidth left for any more SD equivalents.
> 
> As evidenced by the latest premium HD channel additions of Showtime Women, Showtime Next, Showtime Beyond, TMC Extra, Starz Cinema, Starz Kids and Family, HBO Zone, etc. all of which have no SD versions.


They have the room for stuff like CSN Philly / CSN NW / SD4 / cox sports television / and others and I don't think when they add them it will be HD only.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

You can get the HD pack free for three months. Create an account at the Directv website and just click the button.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

JoeTheDragon said:


> They have the room for stuff like CSN Philly / CSN NW / SD4 / cox sports television / and others and I don't think when they add them it will be HD only.


But they may simply add all these new upcoming RSNs to the Ka-band whether they are actual HD feeds (and have the receiver down-convert for SD only customers) or SD ones.

Therefore to receive the newer RSNs you will need MPEG-4 Ka-band equipment.

This is all somewhat speculative I agree, but it seems a safe bet from the pattern of recent channel additions to DirecTV's line-up on the Ka-band only, that the old MPEG-2 Ku-band at 101 is full-up with only room for add/drops.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

SD equivalents can be added to D12. Two SD channels have already been placed there.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I have Premeir with HD Extra Pack. Not seeing it in the guide menu or Smart Search.


I have the same packages and I don't see it either.

Rich


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's not in the receiver guide yet...just online and via various apps. FYI - I do not see it online via the browser (Firefox) I use when logging into my DirecTV account (whether or not I am logged in). However, I do see it in the online guide when using a browser (IE) I have never used when visiting DirecTV.com.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

chilibball said:


> The Sony Movie Channel has been added. Channel 563. In. HD
> 
> EDIT: Only the guide info for now. It appears that programming will begin on Monday the 18th.





tonyd79 said:


> Where?





RAD said:


> Nothing on my receiver but it shows up on the DirecTV website, channel 563 SONYHD so getting close, maybe just have to wait until Wednesday AM?


Not here either. And it's Wednesday PM


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> They have the room for stuff like CSN Philly / CSN NW / SD4 / cox sports television / and others and I don't think when they add them it will be HD only.


They do use "extra" space on 101 for the SD feeds of at least some of these channels during baseball, basketball and hockey seasons. They are reservings some SD space for them now. They can convert at least some of that to permanent space. Maybe not all because they share that space with SD PPV and SD versions of Sunday Ticket, etc., but they do still have some space on 101 they could use.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's an excerpt from today's DirecTV channel Guide:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Not here either. And it's Wednesday PM


It hasn't launched yet. If it was going to launch today...Satelliteracer would have told us that. It's only listed in the online guide and via various scheduler apps.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

In fact, he specifically stated that nothing was coming this week, yet people ignored his comments and kept believing we'd get stuff anyway.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Its coming on monday the 18th. I am guessing this because that is the first movie listed on the app for Android.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder if these movies will be interrupted by commercials?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if these movies will be interrupted by commercials?


To me, "movie channels" are commercial free. You bring up a good point. Hadn't occurred to me. Saw "Sony Movie Channel Added" and never considered commercials. 

Rich


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

From what I've heard....no commercials and OAR so far.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> From what I've heard....no commercials and OAR so far.


With a big ugly bug in the upper right?


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

EW800 said:


> Anyone know which packages the Sony Movie Channel will be available on? My install is this coming Sunday and I will initially have Choice Xtra.
> 
> Thanks!


In today's email it has Sony listed in the HD pack free trial;

*FREE Trial: HD Extra Pack
Enhance your experience with HD only channels featuring movies, concerts and more FREE. Oct. 21-27 on Chs. 560-567. NEW - Sony Channel Movie HD.*


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

nevea2be said:


> In today's email it has Sony listed in the HD pack free trial;
> 
> *FREE Trial: HD Extra Pack
> Enhance your experience with HD only channels featuring movies, concerts and more FREE. Oct. 21-27 on Chs. 560-567. NEW - Sony Channel Movie HD.*


I guess I should read it, I just hit "delete"!


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm not seeing a channel 563 on the guide nor when editing my channels. I even reset the receiver.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

The 18th and it will be part of HD Extra Pack


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> The 18th and it will be part of HD Extra Pack


What was the delay you mentioned earlier?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> The 18th and it will be part of HD Extra Pack


And fearnet on the 31st?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> What was the delay you mentioned earlier?


Just wasn't ready yet....takes a lot of people and organizations to launch a channel.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> Just wasn't ready yet....takes a lot of people and organizations to launch a channel.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if these movies will be interrupted by commercials?


From http://sonymoviechannel.com/about:

Sony Movie Channel is the first U.S. multi-platform television network from Sony Pictures Entertainment (SPE) created specifically for the Hollywood movie fan, offering *uncut and uninterrupted* theatrical releases in stunning high definition and 3D. Programming is selected from more than 3,500 Sony Pictures films, which collectively have received 184 Academy Awards including 12 for Best Picture.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

Curtis0620 said:


> And fearnet on the 31st?


That's the first I heard of Fearnet being mentioned. Do we know for sure that it's coming to DirectTV?
http://www.fearnet.com/getfearnethd.html


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

nevea2be said:


> That's the first I heard of Fearnet being mentioned. Do we know for sure that it's coming to DirectTV?
> http://www.fearnet.com/getfearnethd.html


No. We don't even have the VOD version so I don't know why people think we're getting the regular channel.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Just wasn't ready yet....takes a lot of people and organizations to launch a channel.


They must have been preoccupied with all the work they've been doing on AMC-HD and BBCA-HD


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

mreposter said:


> They must have been preoccupied with all the work they've been doing on AMC-HD and BBCA-HD


Insert knife.....and twist!:new_cussi


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mnassour said:


> Insert knife.....and twist!:new_cussi


Let me help twist that knife a little harder:

*Where the **** is BBCA HD? How much longer do we have to wait? Are the folks running D* Anglophobes?*

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> Just wasn't ready yet....takes a lot of people and organizations to launch a channel.


DIRECTV doesn't appear to be all that overburdened with similar tasks (unless they double as the negotiation team).

Sony has recently completed one of these turn-ups and is doubtless eminently motivated.

I suppose that leaves the codec or networking hardware providers holding the bag.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV doesn't appear to be all that overburdened with similar tasks (unless they double as the negotiation team).
> 
> Sony has recently completed one of these turn-ups and is doubtless eminently motivated.
> 
> I suppose that leaves the codec or networking hardware providers holding the bag.


How would you know? Perhaps there negotiating team was busy with other things? In fact, I can almost say they certainly were, as they will be at least one provider not having issues with missing Fox channels for sometime to come


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV doesn't appear to be all that overburdened with similar tasks (unless they double as the negotiation team).


Uh, SR has told us in the past that this time of year is pretty busy for DirecTV engineering with all the sports except baseball in full gear (And that only shut down a couple of weeks ago). They do handle things like allocating channels for the tons of sports packages.

Being a Dish customer, you wouldn't know about that. Their engineering team is busy shutting off Fox channels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> How would you know?


I don't know. Given the nebulous nature of the information offered, I'm speculating. You know that I'm speculating because I used the terms "doesn't appear" and "I suppose".

I know for a fact that Sony "has recently completed" a turn-up and that it happened on a schedule announced in early July.

http://www.satellitetv-news.com/sony-to-launch-two-hd-movie-channels-on-october-1/


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> I don't know.


Got it. That's all you had to say.


----------

